# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1970-1990 >  Mediterranean Sky [City of York]

## Ellinis

Δύο από τις πιο εντυπωσιακές μετασκευές που έγιναν στη χώρα μας ήταν τα MEDITERRANEAN SKY και MEDITERRANEAN SΕΑ του Καραγεώργη.

Πρών φορτηγοποστάλια της εγγλέζικης Ellerman, όταν πρωτοταξίδεψαν στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 70 ήταν ό,τι πιο πρωτοποριακό και για 20 χρόνια προσφέραν ένα υπέροχο θέαμα για κάθε καραβολάτρη.

Εδώ το MEDITERRANEAN SKY στα γεράματα του στον Πειραιά, πάντα περήφανο.

σάρωση0181.jpg

Στη πλώρη του παρέμενε το οικόσημο που είχε από κατασκευής του και που κρατάει μέχρι και σήμερα μισοβυθισμένο εξω από την Πετρόλα.

----------


## Apostolos

Όμορφο σκαρί με όμορφη μετασκευή
Εδώ μιά φώτο του Π. Λελέκη
Picture 331.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Παντως οσο το βλεπω, μου θυμιζει σε ορισμενα σημεια (πχ η γεφυρα) παρα πολυ τα *Δαφνη* και *Δαναη* του Καρρα. Λογικα πρεπει να τα ανελαβε το ιδιο ναυπηγικο γραφειο, αλλωστε οι μετασκευες γινανε σχεδον την ιδια χρομικη περιοδο.

----------


## Leo

> Παντως οσο το βλεπω, μου θυμιζει σε ορισμενα σημεια (πχ η γεφυρα) παρα πολυ τα *Δαφνη* και *Δαναη* του Καρρα. Λογικα πρεπει να τα ανελαβε το ιδιο ναυπηγικο γραφειο, αλλωστε οι μετασκευες γινανε σχεδον την ιδια χρομικη περιοδο.


Έτσι νομίζω κι εγώ. Made in Greece....

----------


## kalypso

mediterraneansky ship wreck.jpg

μία φωτογραφία με τα σημάδια της φθοράς

----------


## Nautikos II

Πολυ καλες φωτογραφιες, η τελευταια απο ποιο μερος ειναι;

----------


## kalypso

από την Ελευσίνα

----------


## Nautikos II

Το εχω δει αμετρητες φορες εκεινο αλλα δεν ηξερα πως ειναι το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η μόνη λέξη που του ταιριάζει είναι θρύλος. Ο απόλυτος θρύλος της ακτοπλοΐας μας. Το πλοίο που άλλαξε τον τρόπο ταξιδιού στην Αδριατική. Αλλά και το πλοίο που δεν θέλησε να μας αποχωριστεί και παραμένει κοντά μας, έστω και σε αυτήν την κατάσταση.
Εδώ στην Ελευσίνα, λίγο μετά τη βύθισή του. Η θέση είναι πηγαίνοντας από την παλιά Εθνική Οδό προς Κόρινθο, λίγο μετά τα Ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας.

Mediterranean Sky.jpg

----------


## dimitris!

Απο τι βυθίστηκε το πλοίο??

----------


## Ellinis

Από εγκατάλειψη, δηλάδή από κάποια διαροή στην διαρκεια του παροπλισμού του.

----------


## El Greco

ego se ayto to plio katevenontas apo tin Ancona to 1981 otan eimouna enos xronon perpatisa gia proti fora pano stis moquette tis Reception.  

asxeto.......

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ego se ayto to plio katevenontas apo tin Ancona to 1981 otan eimouna enos xronon perpatisa gia proti fora pano stis moquette tis Reception. 
> 
> asxeto.......


Καθόλου άσχετο φίλε μου. Μου άρεσε πολύ το μήνυμα σου.  :Smile: 

Στο κάτω κάτω δεν νομίζω να κάνουμε εδώ καμμιά βαρυσήμαντη  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  συνδιάσκεψη περί τα ναυτιλιακά.
Σκέψεις, συναισθήματα, και βιώματα μοιραζόμαστε...... :Smile:

----------


## JASON12345

Αμα έχεις περπατήσει εκεί για πρώτη φορά σε καταλαβαίνω.
Ειδού και η μανία με τα καράβια,ο καραβολατρισμός γενικά.
Μπράβο,με συγκίνησες.

----------


## a.molos

Μια απογευματινή φωτό του Sky στον Πειραιά μετα την επιστροφή του απο μια κρουαζιέρα στη Μεσόγειο.

----------


## poliv21

το πρωτο καραβι που ειδα στην ζωη μου ηταν το mediterranean sky,ενα πρωινο που με κατεβασε ο πατερας μου στο λιμανι της πατρας το 1989.Τοτε κυριαρχουσε στην αδριατικη, εδενε αναμεσα στις θεσεις 2,4 (αναμεσα προβλητας γουναρη και αγ.νικολαου).βαμενο κιτρινο με μια κοκκινη και μια μπλε γραμμη στο κατω μερος.Eιμουν εκει και οταν επεστρεψε νομιζω 1995 η'1996 βαμενο ασπρο με μπλε γραματα.επιασε γραμμη παλι αλλα αυτη την φορα εδενε στο 5,6,7,(αγ νικολαου αριστερα)
τα λιγοστα ταξιδια που εκανε εισπρακτικα ηταν τραγικα,μαλιστα στο τελευταιο ταξιδι προς ιταλια συμφωνα με εναν καμαρωτο ενα ζευγαρι τουριστων νομιζω ιταλων ηταν και οι μοναδικοι επιβατες.Οταν επεστρεψε μαλιστα απο αυτο εδεσε για πανω απο 3 χρονια στην πατρα.Tο πληρωμα εμεινε για πολυ καιρο μεσα πιεζοντας για τα δεδουλευμενα του.θυμαμαι ενα καλο παιδι νομιζω απο την κερκυρα που μου ελεγε την ιστορια του οτι αποφασισε να μπαρκαρει λογω οικονομικων προβληματων για να ζησει τα παιδια του και οπως μου ελεγε επεσα στην αμαρτια του sky.Eνας αλλος 
ιρακινης καταγωγης ενω το θεμα του πλοιου και του πληρωματος απασχολησε για 10 λεπτα το δελτιο ειδησεων star ,την ωρα που ηταν στον αερα ο λιμεναρχης πατρων Kαντας Bασιλης ανεβηκε στην τσιμινιερα και απειλουσε να πεσει.τιποτα δεν εγινε ο καιρος περνουσε το πληρωμα λιγοστευε αλλοι εβρισκαν αλλου δουλεια αλλοι αλλαξαν για παντα επαγγελμα οπως ενας που αν δεν κανω λαθος ηταν στην κουζινα ο οποιος σημερα πουλαει κουλουρια στο κεντρο της πολης και οποτε τον βλεπω του θυμιζω το sky και τον τρελενω.Kαι ενα ωραιο πρωι το βασιλοβαπορο με εξοδα του λιμενικου ταμειου εφυγε ρυμουλκουμενο για τον κολπο της ελευσινας.........Περασα 3 χρονια καθημερινης επαφης με το πλοιο λογω δουλειας στο λιμανι και οταν τυχαια ειδα φωτογραφιες του μισο βυθισμενο 
πονεσα.Απο τοτε εχω μαζεψει τα παντα απο φωτογραφιες του απο ολη την διαρκεια της ζωης του απο φορτηγο της ellerman μεχρι το σκουριασμενο κουφαρι στην ελευσινα.το μονο που ψαχνω τωρα ειναι μια συνεντευξη του Μιχαλη Καραγιωργη στον εφοπληστη πριν χρονια,επισης εχω βρει ενα σετ τραπουλας τη εταιριας καραγιωργης και το εχω παραγγειλη αλλα νομιζω οτι το πλοιο που απεικονιζεται ειναι τo sea αλλα δεν πειραζει.

----------


## uddox

Να προσθέσω, ότι και τα 2, ήταν απο τα πιο άνετα και πλούσια πλοία, καμάρι των μεταφορέων.
Δεν θα παραλείψω να πω, οτι τα πρόσωπα είναι εκείνα μπροστά απο οποιοδήποτε καλο η όμορφο πλοίο.
Στις γραμμές Καραγεώργη, υπήρχε ένας αρχικαμαρώτος, που έστω και τώρα, αν ρωτήσεις στο λιμάνι θα τον θυμούνται.

----------


## poliv21

τωρα το πλοιο θα μεινει μπαταρισμενο εκει?μια θεωρεια του λιμανιου  που ειχα ακουσει ειναι οτι ο αμιαντος σε αυτο το πλοιο ειναι αρκετος.Αν στεκει ,η μολυνση της περιοχης ειναι ενα θεμα.

----------


## Ellinis

Για τους λάτρες του όμορφου βαποριού, οι κατόψεις των καταστρομάτων του από φυλλάδιο εποχής.

----------


## poliv21

εχεις αλλα σχετικα με το sky?

----------


## uddox

Δυστυχώς όχι, διότι πάντα το απολάμβανα και χάζευα. Να σου πω ότι είχα και μια εντύπωση ότι αυτα τα παπόρια και οι εταιρείες θα είναι εδώ, η τέλος πάντων δεν θα εξαφανισθούν τελείως.

----------


## poliv21

Το μεγαλυτερο λαθος μου ειναι οτι τοσα χρονια στο λιμανι δεν μπηκα μια φορα μεσα να το δω.Η μοναδικη φωτογραφια που εχω  απο το εσωτερικο του την εχω κατεβασει απο καποιο site με αφιερωματα σε παλια πλοια και απεικονιζει το bar του πλοιου.Ψαχνω να βρω αλλα τιποτα.θελω να δω εσωτερικα πως ηταν.Εχω ζησει ολα τα πλοια απο 1980 μεχρι σημερα στο λιμανι της πατρας αλλα το sky ειναι το μοναδικο που καταλαβαινες οτι εχει ζησει μεγαλες στιγμες.Ακομα και οταν ειχε γινει περιγελος και σκουριαζε στην προβλητα παρατημενο αν του αφιερωνες λιγες στιγμες απλως να το δεις πιο καλα εβλεπες οτι δικαιως το αποκαλουν ΒΑΣΙΛΟΒΑΠΟΡΟ.

----------


## uddox

ΒΑΣΙΛΟΒΑΠΟΡΑ, είναι η λέξη που ήθελα να εκφρασθώ αλλά δεν μου ερχόταν στο μυαλό κατά περίεργο τρόπο.

Τι να σου πω τώρα? Όλοι και όλα γυαλισμένα. Όλα τα γνωστά πρόσωπα πέρασαν απο εκεί. Τα πιάνα, τα οποία σχεδόν όσα ταξείδια έκανα, όλο και κάποιος θα έπαιζε.

Η μούρλια ήταν τα καταστρώματα, και τι να πρωτοθυμηθώ, αλλά παρόλο νέος και φωτοχομπιστας, δεν αποθανάτισα , όχι μόνο αυτό, αλλά και πολλά άλλα. ΑΧ..

Αντε ΚΑΛΟ ΠΑΣΧΑ

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Είναι ο απόλυτος θρύλος της Αδριατικής.
Προσωπικά το πέτυχα στην παρακμή του. 
Το θυμάμαι δεμένο να περιμένει καρτερικά ένα θαύμα.
Και το θαύμα να μην γίνεται.
Στη συνέχεια πηγαίναμε να το δούμε στο Μπατσί της Σαλαμίνας.
Παροπλισμένο, δίπλα σε άλλα θρυλικά βαπόρια.
Μετά το είδαμε στη θέση που είναι και σήμερα.
Ακόμα, όμως, και στην παρακμή του ήταν βασιλοβάπορο...

Ότι έχω από υλικό στη διάθεσή σας.

Στην Πάτρα.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Σήμερα το φόρουμ έχει πάρει φωτιά με τις φωτογραφίες που ανεβαίνουν  :Smile:  Με ποιο βαπόρι να πρωτο-ταξιδέψουν οι μνήμες μας; Ευχαριστιέμαι να αλλάζω ρότα στην καθημερινότητα με την κάθε φωτογραφία και ανάμνηση από όλους τους αρχοντοβάπορες. Αυτή είναι η ομορφιά του σπορ, να μοιραζόμαστε όλοι μαζί το πάθος και το μεράκι για τη θάλασσα και τα πλεούμενα της. Πως να μην καταθέσω τον φόρο τιμής μου στο Mediterranean Sky...η εικόνα είναι αποτυπωμένη το 1998.

med_sky.jpg

Copyright-Πηγή

----------


## Καπτακώστας

Όντως, πολύ όμορφο. Αν δεν ήξερα ότι ήταν κάποτε φορτηγό, θα έλεγα πως χτίστηκε από την αρχή σαν κρουαζιερόπλοιο στη χρυσή εποχή. Ενώ η άτρακτος έχει κλασσικό συντηρητικό σχέδιο, η υπερκατασκευή και η τσιμινιέρα θα μπορούσαν να στολίσουν και σύγχρονο βαπόρι καλύτερα από τους άγαρμπους όγκους που βλέπουμε σήμερα.
Με το M.Sky ή με το M.Sea έκανα το πρώτο μου ταξείδι στην Αδριατική, Ανκόνα-Πάτρα, το καλοκαίρι του 1986. Σε αυτό πάνω συμμετείχα στη μοναδική μέχρι τώρα άσκηση ετοιμότητας για επιβάτες. Φορέσαμε σωσίβια, κατέβασαν και μια βάρκα.
Λυπηρές οι φωτογραφίες του βυθισμένου M.S. Ιδιαίτερα, όταν το σκαρί αποπνέει μια τέτοια διαχρονική νεότητα. Σε αντίθεση με μερικά άλλα, αναφέρω ενδεικτικά το Αγαπητός, που, όσο και να τα αγαπήσαμε, φαίνονται (στις φωτογραφίες) σήμερα τόσο αρχαία, ώστε μόνο παροπλισμένα μπορούμε να τα φανταστούμε, όχι εν πλω.
Τι να κάνουμε όμως, το μόνο βέβαιο στη ζωή είναι ο θάνατος.
Κ.

----------


## HELLENIC EXPLORER

..ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΘΛΙΨΗ ΑΝΤΙΚΡΥΣΑ ΤΗΝ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΜΙΣΟΒΥΘΙΣΜΕΝΟΥ ΣΚΑΡΙΟΥ ΑΥΤΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΟΥ ΣΚΑΦΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΤΗΝ ΧΑΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΤΙΜΗ ΝΑ ΥΠΗΡΕΤΗΣΩ 2 ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΦΟΡΕΣ, ΤΗΝ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΤΟ 1987 ΜΕ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟ ΤΟΝ ΘΡΥΛΙΚΟ ΑΝΤΑΣΟΥΡΑ.
ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΞΕΧΑΣΩ ΤΗΝ ΦΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΘΙΣΜΕΝΗ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΡΕΚΛΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΝΤΟΚΟ, ΣΤΟΝ ΙΣΚΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΟΥ, ΝΑ ΞΕΚΟΥΡΑΖΕΤΑΙ..
ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΙΛΗΣΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΜΕΤΑΣΚΕΥΕΣ, ΑΠΛΑ ΘΑ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΥΠΗΡΞΕ ΠΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΘΡΥΛΙΚΟ FERRY ΣΤΗΝ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΠΑΤΡΑ - ΑΝΓΚΟΝΑ, ΕΝΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΣΧΟΛΕΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΠΕΡΑΣΑΜΕ ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ.
ΜΙΑ ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΩΣΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΔΡΩΘΗΚΑΝ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΣΚΑΦΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΩΡΑ ΣΑΠΙΖΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΤΟΥ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ.
ΑΚΟΜΑ ΕΧΩ ΦΥΛΑΓΜΕΝΗ ΜΙΑ ΒΟΗΘΗΤΙΚΗ ΦΑΝΑΡΙΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΡΗ ΒΑΡΔΙΟΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΚΡΑΤΑΓΕ ΣΥΝΤΡΟΦΙΑ ΤΑ ΒΡΑΔΥΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΗ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ, ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΣΚΑΦΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΡΕΥΜΑ.
ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΡΩΤΟΘΥΜΗΘΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ... ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΣΥΓΚΙΝΗΘΗΚΑ.

----------


## poliv21

εχεις φωτογραφιες απο το εσωτερικο του?

----------


## mitsos-boss

ειναι το μοναδικο πλοιο στο οποιο δεν εχω βρει φωτογραφιες απο μεσα η' κατα την διαρκεια ταξιδιου π.χ.γεφυρα,σαλονια,πληρωμα,επιβατες.Αν υπαρχει καντε εναν κοπο βρε παιδια!!!!!!!

----------


## poliv21

το βασιλειο μου για λιγες φωτογραφιες απο το εσωτερικο του!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Για το φίλο poliv21, εσωτερικές φωτο από μπροσούρα του Καραγεώργη. ¶γνωστο από ποιό από τα 2 πλοία.

karag inside1.jpg

karag inside2.jpg

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

πολυ ωραιες φωτο μπραβο φιλε.καλα μιλαμε για την εποχη τους ηταν αστερια

----------


## Karolos

Καί εδώ η σκληρή πραγματικότητα, η σημερινή του κατάσταση.
Αυτή αγαπητοί μου φίλοι, μάς φέρνει ανατριχίλα. 
Πώς έρχονται τά πράγματα καί οί καταστάσεις ?

----------


## nautikos

> ¶γνωστο από ποιό από τα 2 πλοία.


Πρεπει να ειναι απο το *Mediterranean Sky*, αφου απο τις εξωτερικες φωτο διακρινονται η πλωρη, η πρυμνια πισινα και η μπαντα με τις λεμβους που διεφεραν λιγο απο το *Mediterranean Sea*.

----------


## Giorgos_D

Και το σηματάκι με το πλοίο κάτω δεξιά στο διαφημιστικό, ειναι ιδιο με το αντιστοιχο της Strintzis Lines (το οποιο απεικονιζε το Ionian Star), αλλά σε κόκκινο χρώμα.

----------


## poliv21

σε ευχαριστω ellinis για το δωρο!!!!!!!!!

----------


## poseidon_express

Σε παλιότερο τεύχος του "ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ" είχε δημοσιευτεί ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον άρθρο με την υπογραφή του REO σχετικά με τα δύο καράβια, την εσωτερική τους διαρρύθμιση, αλλά και την ιδιαίτερη, με σημασία στη λεπτομέρεια, διαφημιστική τους καμπάνια. Αν δε με απατά η μνήμη μου (δεν έχω πρόχειρη τη συλλογή τευχών εδώ στα ξένα) κάπου μεταξύ των τευχών 110 και 120.

----------


## HELLENIC EXPLORER

Oτι και να λέμε παιδιά, όσο και να δενόμαστε με όποια σκάφη έχουμε μπαρκάρει, είναι γεγονός ότι έρχεται μια στιγμή που εμείς οι ίδιοι θα είμαστε στην γέφυρα την ώρα που θα έρθει η στιγμή να δώσουμε το full ahead για να το βγάλουμε έξω. Πιστέψτε με δεν υπάρχει χειρότερος θόρυβος από το σούρσιμο της λαμαρίνας στην λάσπη των διαλυτηρίων. Μου έτυχε στο Καράτσι το 1985 με ένα bulk carrier του Κώστα του Κομνηνού το AIOLOS C και ακόμα θυμάμαι τον απαίσιο θόρυβο που έχει μείνει χαραγμένος στα αυτιά μου ακόμα.
Γεγονός είναι ότι οι φωτό από το SKY απλά θυμίζουν την ανθρώπινη απληστία και ταυτόχρονα την εγκληματική αμέλεια που μας διακατέχει σαν λαός. Θα βλέπαμε ποτέ αυτήν την εικόνα στην TAMBA FLORIDA??? Σίγουρα όχι, εκεί ούτε τσιγάρο δεν πετάμε στην θάλασσα. Σεντίνες όμως τραβάμε όταν δεν μας βλέπουν και μπορούμε στην Ελλάδα.
Θέλετε να γελάσετε?? Το καλοκαίρι που μας πέρασε αγόρασε ένας γείτονας στην μαρίνα που έχω το δικό μου στην Πάτρα ένα 12 μετρο πολύ ωραίο σκάφος. Το θαύμαζα πραγματικά. Στις 5 ημέρες το έβγαλε πάλι έξω και όταν τον ρώτησα τι έπαθε μου είπε ότι το σκάφος είχε κλειστές δεξαμενές για τα λύματα (αφού το έφερε από αμερική) και έπρεπε να κάνει τρύπες για να βάλει αντλία. ΜΑ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ Ο ΧΡΙΣΤΙΑΝΟΣ ΑΦΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΥΠΟΔΟΜΗ ΝΑ ΤΡΑΒΑΜΕ ΤΑ ΛΥΜΑΤΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΑΜΕΡΙΚΑΝΙΚΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ?????
Το κουφάρι του SKY λοιπόν πέρα από μιά εικόνα που σου σπαράζει την καρδιά, ρυπαίνει και θα ρυπαίνει για πάρα πολλά χρόνια την ήδη μολυσμένη αυτή μεριά της πατρίδας μας. Αν όμως είχε γίνει ξενοδοχείο βγάζοντάς το και τσιμεντάριζοντάς το στην πλάζ της Πάτρας ακόμα θα δούλευε και θα το θαυμάζαμε, σαν ξενοδοχείο, σαν καφέ, σαν ποτό, σαν παιδική χαρά, σαν κλειστό parking και τόσα άλλα που η πολυτέλεια του σκάφους αυτού προσέφερε.
Πόσος κόσμος θα δούλευε, πόσοι θα το χαιρόντουσαν ακόμα, πόσα νέα παιδιά θα μάθαιναν πράγματα. Έχουν γίνει αυτά στο παρελθόν, σε άλλες χώρες και άλλοι λαοί χαίρονται πράγματα που εμείς απλά δεν έχουμε την απλή σκέψη να εφαρμόσουμε, όχι γιατί δεν θέλουμε, αλλά δεν μας αφήνουν.
Τότε που πλήρωσε ο λαός της Πάτρας για να το διώξει και να το στείλει αλλού, κάποιος έπρεπε να πάρει την πρωτοβουλία και να το προτείνει. Απλά πράγματα και εύκολα για λύσεις ωραίες και με σεβασμό στο παρελθόν και στην ναυτική ιστορία μας .

----------


## poliv21

ειναι ο ιδιοκτητης του βαποριου?

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η φωτογραφία είναι στο Πέραμα.
Νομίζω ότι μαζί με τα δύο κρουαζιερόπλοια του Καρρά (το "Δάφνη" και το "Δανάη") είναι από τις πιο εντυπωσιακές μετασκευές που έγιναν ποτέ. Οι μετασκευές των πλοίων του Καρρά έγιναν στα δικά του τότε ναυπηγεία της Χαλκίδας.
Όσο τον κόκο όποιος ξέρει πώς φεύγει καλό είναι να μας το πει.
Μια μικρή προσπάθεια από έναν μη ειδικό είναι η ακόλουθη.

Mediterranean Sky and Sun II.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Aπό τις ωραίες λεπτομέρειες της μετασκευής ήταν πως τα δυο βαπόρια κρατήσαν τα οικόσημα στη πλώρη τους εως το τέλος τους.

Δυο-τρεις πολύ καλές φωτογραφίες του Sky ως Сity of York υπάρχουν στο www.photoship.co.uk.

----------


## poliv21

μην σταματατε παιδια ανεβαστε και αλλα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια πρωτότυπη φωτογραφία από την Πάτρα του 1997. Στα αριστερά του πλοίου μας το '"Άγιος Ανδρέας" της Med Link Lines (το αδελφάκι του "Athens Express" του Γ. Βεντούρη).
Το καράβι παροπλισμένο περίμενε ένα θαύμα.
Οι ναυτικοί του είχαν παραμείνει στο πλοίο ζητώντας τα δεδουλευμένα.
Κάποια στιγμή "εκδιώχθηκε" από την Πάτρα, ρυμουλκήθηκε στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας και παρέμεινε εκεί μέχρι τη βύθισή του.
Τιμής ένεκεν για ένα θρύλο ....

To Mediterranean Sky στην Πάτρα.jpg

----------


## poliv21

ποιο πλοιο μετασκευαστηκε πρωτο?υπαρχουν αλλες φωτογραφιες απο τοτε?

----------


## perseus

> το πρωτο καραβι που ειδα στην ζωη μου ηταν το mediterranean sky,ενα πρωινο που με κατεβασε ο πατερας μου στο λιμανι της πατρας το 1989.Τοτε κυριαρχουσε στην αδριατικη, εδενε αναμεσα στις θεσεις 2,4 (αναμεσα προβλητας γουναρη και αγ.νικολαου).βαμενο κιτρινο με μια κοκκινη και μια μπλε γραμμη στο κατω μερος.Eιμουν εκει και οταν επεστρεψε νομιζω 1995 η'1996 βαμενο ασπρο με μπλε γραματα.επιασε γραμμη παλι αλλα αυτη την φορα εδενε στο 5,6,7,(αγ νικολαου αριστερα)
> τα λιγοστα ταξιδια που εκανε εισπρακτικα ηταν τραγικα,μαλιστα στο τελευταιο ταξιδι προς ιταλια συμφωνα με εναν καμαρωτο ενα ζευγαρι τουριστων νομιζω ιταλων ηταν και οι μοναδικοι επιβατες.Οταν επεστρεψε μαλιστα απο αυτο εδεσε για πανω απο 3 χρονια στην πατρα.Tο πληρωμα εμεινε για πολυ καιρο μεσα πιεζοντας για τα δεδουλευμενα του.θυμαμαι ενα καλο παιδι νομιζω απο την κερκυρα που μου ελεγε την ιστορια του οτι αποφασισε να μπαρκαρει λογω οικονομικων προβληματων για να ζησει τα παιδια του και οπως μου ελεγε επεσα στην αμαρτια του sky.Eνας αλλος 
> ιρακινης καταγωγης ενω το θεμα του πλοιου και του πληρωματος απασχολησε για 10 λεπτα το δελτιο ειδησεων star ,την ωρα που ηταν στον αερα ο λιμεναρχης πατρων Kαντας Bασιλης ανεβηκε στην τσιμινιερα και απειλουσε να πεσει.τιποτα δεν εγινε ο καιρος περνουσε το πληρωμα λιγοστευε αλλοι εβρισκαν αλλου δουλεια αλλοι αλλαξαν για παντα επαγγελμα οπως ενας που αν δεν κανω λαθος ηταν στην κουζινα ο οποιος σημερα πουλαει κουλουρια στο κεντρο της πολης και οποτε τον βλεπω του θυμιζω το sky και τον τρελενω.Kαι ενα ωραιο πρωι το βασιλοβαπορο με εξοδα του λιμενικου ταμειου εφυγε ρυμουλκουμενο για τον κολπο της ελευσινας.........Περασα 3 χρονια καθημερινης επαφης με το πλοιο λογω δουλειας στο λιμανι και οταν τυχαια ειδα φωτογραφιες του μισο βυθισμενο 
> πονεσα.Απο τοτε εχω μαζεψει τα παντα απο φωτογραφιες του απο ολη την διαρκεια της ζωης του απο φορτηγο της ellerman μεχρι το σκουριασμενο κουφαρι στην ελευσινα.το μονο που ψαχνω τωρα ειναι μια συνεντευξη του Μιχαλη Καραγιωργη στον εφοπληστη πριν χρονια,επισης εχω βρει ενα σετ τραπουλας τη εταιριας καραγιωργης και το εχω παραγγειλη αλλα νομιζω οτι το πλοιο που απεικονιζεται ειναι τo sea αλλα δεν πειραζει.


όντως στην τράπουλα είναι το Sea...., την έχω από τα ταξίδια μου την Ανκόνα την εποχή 1977-1980. Και τα δύο πλοία (Sea & Sky) ήταν αξιόπιστα, οι περισσότεροι Έλληνες φοιτητές ταξίδευαν για Ιταλία με αυτά τα πλοία τότε.....
θα ψάξω να βρώ στο αρχείο μου φωτό με εμένα φυσικά (νέος τότε) στο κατάστρωμα του Sky......αλησμόνητες εποχές.......

----------


## poliv21

βρηκες τιποτα στο αρχειο?

----------


## grangelo

Εγω το μονο που εχω ειναι μια φωτογραφια του μετα τη βυθιση του στη θεση που παραμενει ακομα και σημερα!
Φωτογραφια απο το Μαρτιο του 2007
medsky.jpg

----------


## poliv21

υπαρχει προσφατη φωτογραφια?θελω να δω την κατασταση του!

----------


## mike_rodos

> υπαρχει προσφατη φωτογραφια?θελω να δω την κατασταση του!


Για δες εδώ... http://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread.php?t=24924

----------


## Haddock

Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται, φωτογραφία από τον Οκτώβρη 2007, σε υψηλή ανάλυση, και οπτική γωνία που φανερώνει τη μεγαλοπρέπεια του πλοίου.

Σε αυτές τις φωτογραφίες, η δύναμη της θάλασσας, σαν σαράκι, κατατρώει σιγά σιγά ότι έχει απομείνει από το πρώην φορτηγοποστάλι.

----------


## perseus

> Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται, φωτογραφία από τον Οκτώβρη 2007, σε υψηλή ανάλυση, και οπτική γωνία που φανερώνει τη μεγαλοπρέπεια του πλοίου.
> 
> Σε αυτές τις φωτογραφίες, η δύναμη της θάλασσας, σαν σαράκι, κατατρώει σιγά σιγά ότι έχει απομείνει από το πρώην φορτηγοποστάλι.


δεν έχω να πω τίποτα.......
μόνο σιωπή....
 :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## dfs

> ..ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΘΛΙΨΗ ΑΝΤΙΚΡΥΣΑ ΤΗΝ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΜΙΣΟΒΥΘΙΣΜΕΝΟΥ ΣΚΑΡΙΟΥ ΑΥΤΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΟΥ ΣΚΑΦΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΤΗΝ ΧΑΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΤΙΜΗ ΝΑ ΥΠΗΡΕΤΗΣΩ 2 ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΦΟΡΕΣ, ΤΗΝ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΤΟ 1987 ΜΕ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟ ΤΟΝ ΘΡΥΛΙΚΟ ΑΝΤΑΣΟΥΡΑ.
> ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΞΕΧΑΣΩ ΤΗΝ ΦΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΘΙΣΜΕΝΗ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΡΕΚΛΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΝΤΟΚΟ, ΣΤΟΝ ΙΣΚΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΟΥ, ΝΑ ΞΕΚΟΥΡΑΖΕΤΑΙ..
> ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΙΛΗΣΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΜΕΤΑΣΚΕΥΕΣ, ΑΠΛΑ ΘΑ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΥΠΗΡΞΕ ΠΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΘΡΥΛΙΚΟ FERRY ΣΤΗΝ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΠΑΤΡΑ - ΑΝΓΚΟΝΑ, ΕΝΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΣΧΟΛΕΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΠΕΡΑΣΑΜΕ ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ.
> ΜΙΑ ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΩΣΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΔΡΩΘΗΚΑΝ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΣΚΑΦΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΩΡΑ ΣΑΠΙΖΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΤΟΥ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ.
> ΑΚΟΜΑ ΕΧΩ ΦΥΛΑΓΜΕΝΗ ΜΙΑ ΒΟΗΘΗΤΙΚΗ ΦΑΝΑΡΙΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΡΗ ΒΑΡΔΙΟΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΚΡΑΤΑΓΕ ΣΥΝΤΡΟΦΙΑ ΤΑ ΒΡΑΔΥΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΗ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ, ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΣΚΑΦΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΡΕΥΜΑ.
> ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΡΩΤΟΘΥΜΗΘΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ... ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΣΥΓΚΙΝΗΘΗΚΑ.


ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΠ ΛΕΥΤΕΡΗ ΜΕ ΚΑΡΕΚΛΑ ΣΤΟ ΝΤΟΚΟ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΗΘΕΛΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΟΛΥΤΕΛΕΙΑ

----------


## Haddock

Συχνά, οι δαιδαλώδεις γαλαρίες του Διαδικτύου παίζουν μυστήρια παιχνίδια, όπως και το μυαλό, στους ταξιδευτές του. Από το μακρινό ταξίδι στην Κίνα των &#171;Νάξος&#187; και του &#171;Hong Ju&#187;, το δρομολόγιο μας έφερε αναπάντεχα στην Πάτρα για ανεφοδιασμό. 

Το Mediterranean Sky έχει πλαγιοδετήσει, το πλευρικό μπαρκαρίζο έχει ανοίξει και οι πρώτοι ταξιδευτές αποβιβάζονται. Μέρα καλοκαιριού, η βαπορίλα από το φορτηγοποστάλι μας έχει σαγηνεύσει σε ταξίδια με εξωτικούς προορισμούς στην Άπω Ανατολή. Μπορεί να συναντήσουμε και άλλα αγαπημένα πλοία στον μακρινό δρόμο για τα λιμάνια της Νότιας Κίνας.

Ο Καβάφης είχε γράψει &#171;...νάρκης του άλγους δοκιμές, εν φαντασία και λόγω...&#187;  Σε τούτα τα ταξίδια της μνήμης, λοιπόν, η ευωδία της θαλασσινής αύρας φέρνει μια ναυτία γλυκιά και φρέσκια, μέσα στον κρύο λήθαργο της μοναξιάς. Οι λαμαρίνες και οι ξύλινες κουβέρτες ζωντανεύουν ξαφνικά μέσα από τις εικόνες και τις αναμνήσεις μας.

Το ιστορικό σκαρί της Karageorgis είδε καλύτερες μέρες στην Αδριατική, και σαν γερό-Τρίτωνας στέκεται ακόμα αγέρωχο στην αγκαλιά της Ελευσίνας.



Πηγή:Webshots.com

----------


## Rocinante

Επρεπε να παω ως εκει.
Τιποτα δεν εχει αλλαξει το πλοιο συνεχιζει να κοιματε στο πλαι. Οταν βλεπεις την κατασταση του σου δινει την εντυπωση οτι ξαφνικα θα σηκωθει και απο εκει κοντα θα παρει για παρεα το Γεωργιος εξπρες και θα πανε μια βολτα στα ανοιχτα...

IMG_0208.JPG

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε paroskayak, μια καθηγήτρια μας είπε κάποτε σε ένα σεμινάριο ότι οι πόλεις του μύθου δεν σε προδίδουν ποτέ. Αναφερόταν στην καβαφική Αλεξάνδρεια, αλλά και σε όλες τις άλλες πόλεις του μύθου.
Εμείς θα λέγαμε ότι και τα πλοία του μύθου δεν σε προδίδουν ποτέ.
Το "Μediterranean Sky" είναι, αναμφίβολα, ένα από τα πλοία-μύθοι.

Μάλιστα, προτίμησε να γίνει καραβοφάναρο, από το να καταλήξει να κοπεί σε κάποιο διαλυτήριο της Ανατολής.
Πλοίο επιβλητικό, αγέρωχο, ερωτικό.
Πλοίο-άρχοντας, πλοίο-σειρήνα, αλλά και πλοίο-σύμβολο μιας άλλης εποχής.
Μιας εποχής με πολλούς μύθους, μιας και αυτό που λείπει πια από την εποχή μας είναι αυτοί ακριβώς οι μύθοι.

Εδώ, φτάνει στην Πάτρα το καλοκαίρι του 1990, προς το τέλος της λαμπρής του καριέρας με τα χρώματα της εταιρείας του Καραγιώργη.
Το ρυμουλκό "Starlet" σπέυδει να το προϋπαντήσει. Πλοίο, για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε, του 1953...
Φυσικά η φωτογραφία προέρχεται από το περίφημο βιβλίο *"Greek Ferries"* του *John May* (εκδόσεις Ferry Paublications).
Όποιος δεν το έχει καλό είναι να το πάρει.
Αξίζει να πούμε ότι το επόμενο βιβλίο που έβγαλαν οι εκδόσεις αυτές για την Ελλάδα, το _"Five Days in Greece"_ των Miles Cowsill και  John Hendy, είναι κατά πολύ φτωχότερο σε ιστορικά και αγαπημένα μας πλοία και μοιάζει σαν μια τελευταία αναλαμπή, σαν το λυκόφως των όμορφων πλοίων και των μύθων ....    

To Mediterranean Sky στην Πάτρα.jpg

----------


## vinman

Μία φωτογραφία απο την μπροσούρα του 1985...Το Πλοίο σε διαδικασία φόρτωσης ένος πούλμαν!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19802




...και δύο φωτογραφίες του πλοίου απο τις μπροσούρες του 1986 και 1989 αντίστοιχα..



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19803


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19804

----------


## poliv21

Διαβασα οτι το λιμενικο ταμειο αποφασισε την ανελκυση του.Μαλιστα οτι θα ζητηθει απο τους ιδιοκτητες του να μεριμνησουν αυτοι .Ξερει κανεις σε ποιον ανηκει σημερα το πλοιο?

----------


## Ellinis

Το είχαν κατασχέσει από τον Καραγεώργη λόγο οφειλών των ναυλωτών (Golden Cruisers) προς πλήρωμα, λιμενικό ταμείο, κλπ. Υποθέτω πως το βαπόρι είναι "ορφανό".

----------


## sylver23

Στην γκαλερι στο θεμα κολπος των  θαυματων ανεβασαμε ο giorgos... και εγω καποιες φωτο του πλοιου απο την  επισκεψη μας πριν λιγες μερες.
Εγινε και μια μικρη συζητηση στο αντιστοιχο θεμα στο φορουμ (ποστ 79-82) για αυτο το ναυαγιο.
Ας δουμε εδω καποιες πιο κοντινες φωτο του πλοιου.
Ειναι πολυ περιεργο το πως συντηρουντε ακομα τα ξυλινα καταστρωματα.Επιμενει το πλοιο να μας δειχνει την αρχοντια που ειχε παρολο τον καιρο που εμεινε παροπλισμενο και ημιβυθισμενο.

P2023253.jpg

P2023266.jpg

P2023267.jpg


*Το ονομα του συνεχιζει να φαινεται στην πλωρη.Μια εικονα σχεδον ανατριχιαστικη*


P2023277.jpg

----------


## polykas

_Sylver πολύ ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες σου.Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ._

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

Μπραβο sylver παρα πολυ ωραιες οι φωτο σου,κριμα παντος για το βαπορι να εχει τετοια καταληξη :Sad:

----------


## vinman

¶ψογος Συλβέστρο!!

----------


## proussos

¶λλη μια φωτογραφία και από εμένα...όταν στεκόταν ακόμη όρθιο και περήφανο στην προβλήτα της Αγίου Νικολάου στην Πάτρα...κατασχεμένο !

MED SKY.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> ¶λλη μια φωτογραφία και από εμένα...όταν στεκόταν ακόμη όρθιο και περήφανο στην προβλήτα της Αγίου Νικολάου στην Πάτρα...κατασχεμένο !


εσυ παιδι μου πυροβολα αδιακριτα........εννια εχει ο μηνας.....να δω ποτε θα σταματησεις.....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σ' ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ φίλε proussos.
Είναι μια πραγματικά εξαιρετική φωτογραφία.

Το θυμάμαι εκεί στην Πάτρα για καιρό.
Επίσχεση εργασίας.
Στους ναυτικούς, για όσο καιρό έμεναν στο πλοίο διεκδiκώντας τα χρήματα που τους οφείλονταν, δίνονταν βοήθεια από τις τοπικές αρχές.

¶νοδος και πτώση του πλοίου που έφερε την επανάσταση στην Αδριατική.
Δεμένο για καιρό στην ίδια θέση, όπως τότε που έφευγε περήφανο για την Ιταλία.

Θα μου επιτρέψεις να σου αφιερώσω κάποιους στίχους από έναν ποιητή που δεν είναι πολύ γνωστός. Οι στίχοι θυμίζουν τον Καββαδία, αλλά δεν είναι.
Είναι κάποιοι στίχοι από την ποιητική συλλογή *"ΕΓΚΟΠΕΣ"* του *Μιχάλη Καραμάνου* (ψευδώνυμο του *Ανδρέα Γαλανόπουλου*, από τον ομώνυμο ήρωα του* Καραγάτση*), Αθήνα 1980.
Το παρακάτω ποίημα του Καραμάνου είναι από την Ενότητα "Καββαδίας".
Ο Καραμάνος εργαζόταν στην Οικονομική Εφορία Αμπελοκήπων και πέθανε νέος αλκοολικός.
Θα μπορούσε κάποιος να πει ότι και ο ίδιος ο Καββαδίας θα μπορούσε να είχε χαθεί άδοξα αν δεν είχε αφήσει τα χοντρά λογιστικά βιβλία για τη θάλασσα....

Το ποίημα περιλαμβάνεται στο εξαιρετικο βιβλίου του υπέροχου ανθρώπου και λογοτέχνη *Δημήτρη Νικορέτζου* *"Νίκος Καββαδίας  - Ο τελευταίος αμαρτωλός"*

*ΒΑΠΟΡΙΑ*

Ε_ίναι κάτι παλιά βαπόρια
ξέμπαρκα κι αραγμένα στην άκρη λιμανιού ...
μαύρες οι τσιμινιέρες τώρα καπνό δεν βγάζουν
προπέλλες που σκουριάζουν, ξάρτια κιτρινισμένα
ντόκοι που δεν γυρνούν.

Είναι κάτι παλιά βαπόρια ...
βρώμικα κι αραγμένα
σίδερα που σκουριάζουν , πλώρες που δεν μιλούν
χρόνια μες στο μουράγιο, έτσι κι ερημωμένα
μες στα σχοινιά δεμένα ασάλευτα περνούν.

Όρντινα πια δεν παίρνουν, ξέβαψε η καρίνα
τρίζουν βαρειές οι σκάλες

- Ψόφησε ο παπαγάλος, φλύαρος και σοφός -
χάθηκε η "Μαχαράνα", σβήσθη ο "Πολικός"
μαύρη κλειστή καμπίνα, αμπάρια που μουχλιάζουν
κι ο καπετάνιος τώρα, γέρος αλκοολικός.

Κι όμως όταν βραδιάζει, έτσι που τα κυττάζω
νεκρά και παγωμένα,
Μες απ΄τη στήμη ακούω των θερμαστών τα φτυάρια
παράξενους ψιθύρους, νέγρων φωνές και ζάρια
σόγιας οσμή κι αρμύρα, ζάλη του καουτσούκ
και κάτω κουρασμένα, βρεμμένα, πνιχτικά
να τα προσμένουν μυστικά της Ίντιας τα Φανάρια ...
_
Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά στον φίλο proussos.

----------


## poliv21

υπαρχουν αλλες απο πατρα?

----------


## britanis

sylver  :Very Happy: fantastic pictures
thanks you

----------


## Ellinis

Nα είχαμε και καμιά φωτογραφία του SKY ανάμεσα σε παγόβουνα... δεν με χτύπησε η ζέστη (ακόμη  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) αλλά θυμήθηκα οτι το 1989 το πλοίο είχε ναυλωθεί για λίγους μήνες στην Argentine Cruises και έκανε κρουαζιέρες από την Ushuaia - το πιο νότιο λιμάνι της Αμερικής- στην Ανταρκτική!
Σε κάποιοες μεριές αναφέρεται και οτι είχε μετανομαστεί SITERRANEAN SKY.

Να και η σχετική διαφήμιση:

Image2.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Μediterranean Sky*...στον Πειραια.

metiterranean sky.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Όμορφα χρώματα και όμορφη εικόνα. Ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## gtogias

Μια παρέα από πλοία στη βραδυνή Ancona, από καρτ ποστάλ:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61580

----------


## poliv21

ΚΑΝΩ ΣΥΓΚΡΙΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΦΩΤΑΓΩΓΗΜΕΝΟΥ, ΖΩΝΤΑΝΟΥ SKY ME TO ΗΜΙΒΥΘΙΣΜΕΝΟ ΠΤΩΜΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΕΥΣΙΝΑ:cry:ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΟΝΤΩΣ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΨΥΧΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΒΙΑΣΤΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΑΦΕΡΟΥΝ!!!

----------


## Rocinante

> Μια παρέα από πλοία στη βραδυνή Ancona, από καρτ ποστάλ:


 Ονειρικη εικονα. Ευχαριστουμε gtogias

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

> Μια παρέα από πλοία στη βραδυνή Ancona, από καρτ ποστάλ:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61580


Ολα τα λεφτα η φωτο, να εισαι καλα φιλε gtogias :Very Happy:

----------


## Στέφανος

τέλη Αυγούστου 1989 ταξίδεψα από Ανκόνα Πάτρα [αν δεν με εμποδίζει το "Αλσχάιμερ" πρέπει να ήταν το Σκάι και όχι το Σί]. 
μέσα ήταν για λύπηση, στην καμπίνα [εξωτερική δίκλινη] το μπάνιο χάλια, βρύση που δεν έκλεινε κλπ. 
σε μία τετράκλινη εσωτερική που είχε καταλύσει η υπόλοιπη παρέα .... δράμα...
οι κοινόχρηστοι χώροι εμφανώς παρατημένοι 
το ταξίδεμα, περιέργως απαίσιο. Σε συνθήκες "παγκόσμιας μπουνάτσας"  αυτό κούναγε σαν καίκι στο στενό της Ανδρου [με ρεστία!].
μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση το άσχημο ταξίδεμά του.

[αυτά στο έλα, στο πήγαινε παρακαλούσα να χαλάσει μεσοπέλαγα το Φαίδρα για να ευχαριστηθώ πιο πολύ χρόνο κρουαζιέρα!! υπέροχο πλοίο!]

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eιναι πολυ αμφιλεγομενα αυτα τα βαπορια.Για τη διαρυθμιση και την εξωτερικη εμφανιση ολοι συμφωνουν οτι ηταν υπεροχα.Αλλα για ταξιδεμα ,ζημιες εχω ακουσει τα καλα και τα χειροτερα.Το sea για παραδειγμα αλλιως ξεκινησε το 1974 και πολυ γρηγορα εβγαλαν ενα μερος απο την <μετασκευη>και κατεβασαν τις βαρκες ενα deck κατω.Αυτα κατι λενε.Το sky που ηταν λιγο μεταγενεστερο δεν ειχε τετοια κοψε ραψε.Προσωπικα ειχα ταξιδεψει με το sea to 1974 και ειχαμε πεσει σε 11αρι και για μια μερα δεν δουλευε τιποτα ουτε εστιατορια ουτε τπτ και ολοι ηταν στα κρεβατια τους,γιατι ολοι ειχαν απο αυτα!Το ταξιδι τοτε διαρκουσε 36 ωρες αρα δυο διανυκτερευσεις.Μεσα ηταν το κατι αλλο ,με ακριβα επιπλα βαραγκη,προσωπικο ειδικα ντυμενο κτλ.Βεβαια ηρθε η παρακμη και αυτων και της εταιρειας που τοσο πρωτοποριακη ηταν.Οταν ομως πλατσουριζαν το 1974 ολοι οι επιβατες στις πισινες α και τριτης θεσης, γιατι ειχε και τετοια, και ειχαν ολα απολυτως τα κομφορ οι αλλοι τρωγαν ριζες!Ακομα και αυτο το απιθανο μπεζ χρωμα ηταν ειδικη παραγγελια σε μεγαλη εταιρεια χρωματων και εγραφε πανω karageorgis yellow.Oλα αυτα δειχνουν μια εταιρεια τυπου superfast για τη εποχη της που ομως δεν κατεβηκε απο το τρενο εγκαιρα

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Μediterranean Sky*...στο λιμανι της Πατρας. 
_Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας_

metsky.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Παροπλισμένο, μετά την βραχυπρόθεσμη και ανεπιτυχή εμφάνιση της Golden Cruisers.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ηταν τότε που το πλήρωμα έκανε απεργία πείνας γιατί δεν είχαν πάρει τα δεδουλευμένα.

----------


## gtogias

> Ηταν τότε που το πλήρωμα έκανε απεργία πείνας γιατί δεν είχαν πάρει τα δεδουλευμένα.


Ιδού και το σχετικό δημοσίευμα από την εφημερίδα "Τα Νέα" της 18ης Δεκεμβρίου 1996:

1996 12 18 Τα Νέα σελ 16 Med Sky.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Mediterranean Sky*...

medsky.jpg
_Kαρτποσταλ Karageorgis Lines_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Mediterranean Sky*...στο λιμανι της Πατρας.
_Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας_ 

msk.jpg

----------


## poliv21

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΝΑ ΑΝΕΒΕΙ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΕΛΕΥΣΙΝΑ.ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΤΟΥ.ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΕΛΚΥΣΗ  ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΕΝΙΚΟ ΤΑΜΕΙΟ ΕΙΧΕ ΠΡΟΚΥΡΗΞΕΙ ?

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> F/B *Mediterranean Sky*...
> 
> medsky.jpg
> _Kαρτποσταλ Karageorgis Lines_


Here is an interesting brochure from 1989 which I picked up when she was berthed at Piraeus. It must have been one of her last series of cruises? She was doing a total of 6 itineraries for the Greek market (or maybe it was a charter I don't know as all the literature is in Greek) mainly from Patras as far as Malta, Tunisia and Italy!

She was a beautifully converted ship with sleek lines and looked impressive at all the ports she visited.

Henry.

scan0335.jpg

scan0336.jpg

scan0337.jpg

scan0338.jpg

scan0339.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Henry, it&acute;s your time today I see  :Very Happy: 
Great brochure!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Mediterranean Sky*...στο λιμανι της Πατρας.
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ 

ship007.jpg
_χαρισμενη στους φιλους Ben Bruce, Appia1978, Henry Casciaro_

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B* Mediterranean Sky*...στο λιμανι της Πατρας.
_Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας_ 
msky.jpg
_χαρισμενη στους φιλους Ben Bruce,Appia1978,Henry Casciaro_

----------


## Henry Casciaro

What a fantastic picture! I really loved this ship ........Thank you so much Apollon.

Henry.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Iστορικη φωτο μετα το περας της τελευταιας γονιμης σεζον του 1996.Στα 46 του και με παλια φιλοσοφια στην εποχη των SF I & II ξεκινησε για τα τελευταια του ταξιδια

----------


## Appia_1978

Εξααιρετική φωτογραφία! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!
Αυτό και το αδερφό του, ήταν καταπληκτικά πλοία με εξίσου καταπληκτικά πληρώματα.

----------


## πατρινος

ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ

----------


## Rocinante

> ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ


 Ακουγεται οτι θα παρει σειρα για επιτοπου δυαλυση οπως με το Melody.

----------


## opelmanos

> Ακουγεται οτι θα παρει σειρα για επιτοπου δυαλυση οπως με το Melody.


 Mπά που τέτοια πολύτελεια στην Ελλάδα :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): Εδω δεν μπορούν να μετακινήσουν τα παροπλοισμένα στον Πειραιά θα κάνουν και επιτόπου διάλυση το Μediteranean?Aποκλείεται στον αιώνα τον άπαντο στο υπογράφω!!

----------


## Leo

Δεν προσέχεις Μάνο που βάζεις την υπογραφή σου   :Razz:  :Very Happy: . Κι όμως προ ημερών κυκλοφορούσαν γύρω του γερανοί και το κλίμα έδειχνε αυτό που αναφέρει ο rocinante. Στην επόμενη βόλτα μου προς την Ελευσίνα θα το προσέξω και θα επανέλθω με τυχόν μεταβολές.

----------


## opelmanos

> Δεν προσέχεις Μάνο που βάζεις την υπογραφή σου . Κι όμως προ ημερών κυκλοφορούσαν γύρω του γερανοί και το κλίμα έδειχνε αυτό που αναφέρει ο rocinante. Στην επόμενη βόλτα μου προς την Ελευσίνα θα το προσέξω και θα επανέλθω με τυχόν μεταβολές.


 Mακάρι μακάρι να γίνει έτσι όπως τα λέτε καπετάνιε μακάρι !

----------


## seaways_lover

Επιβεβαιώνω τα λεγόμενα των φίλων Leo και Rocinante. Ένας πλωτός γερανός είναι αραγμένος μπροστα απότην πλώρη του Sky. Μάλλον η επιτόπου διάλυση ειναι το πιθανοτερο σενάριο για το άμοιρο βαπόρι. Συγγνώμη για την ποιότητα (καμερα κινητου) και για την θέση (λογω κινησης στην παλαια εθνκή) μιας και ο βραχιονας του γερανου ισα που φαίνεται στα δεξια της εικόνας.  :Sad:  Η φωτο τραβηχτηκε στις 13/6/2010 στις 2:07 το μεσημερι κατα την επιστροφή μου στην Πάτρα.

13062010.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ας το δούμε και σε μια φωτο 2 εβδομάδων, από μια λίγο διαφορετική οπτική γωνία. Διακρίνεται και ο κάβος που ξεκινά από την πλώρη του και συγκρατεί το πλωτό γερανό παραδίπλα. 

sky3.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε Ellinis απιθανη φωτογραφια!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Ευχαριστώ, σύρθηκα λίγο στα βράχια γιατί ήθελα να το πιάσω από το επίπεδο της θάλασσας.

----------


## Φάνης Σέμπρος

ΟΚ, μέχρι την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας, φαίνεται εύκολη -στον αδαή- η διάλυση. Από εκέι και κάτω, τί γίνεται?
Να υποθέσω πως όσο αφαιρέιται υλικό και ελαφραίνει το πλοίο, θα μπορεί να τραβιέται και πιό έξω? ή θα γίνουν και -πολλές- υποβρύχιες εργασίες?
Τα πολύ βαριά τμήματα, όπως οι μηχανές?

----------


## poliv21

εγώ θα προτιμούσα μια ανέλκυσή τύπου ΑΓΑΜΕΜΝΩΝ .θα ήθελα να το ξαναδώ όρθιο!

----------


## Ellinis

Μετά από τόσα χρόνια που είναι εκεί το καράβι, θα έχει βυθιστεί στη λάσπη, η οποία και πλέων λειτουργεί ως "βεντούζα". Για να ανελκυστεί όρθιο θα χρειαστούν αρκετοί ισχυροί γερανοί (βλέπε ανέλκυση Herald of Free Enterprise) και με την προυπόθεση οτι το σκαρί παραμένει δομικά ακέραιο (πράγμα απίθανο...).

Η καλύτερη μέθοδος θα ήταν η διαμηκής κατάτμηση σε μικρότερα τμήματα που θα μπορούσε να σηκώσει ένας γερανός. Αυτή η μέθοδος ακολουθήθηκε στην περίπτωση του ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ. 

Το πιο πιθανό είναι να διαλυθεί όσο είναι πάνω από τη λάσπη με υποβρύχιες εργασίες από δύτες, όπως έγινε στο ΜΕΛΟΝΤΥ.

----------


## poliv21

Σαν φόρουμ μπορούμε να βρούμε κάποιον που έχει διατελέσει π.χ. πλοίαρχος και να μας μιλήσει για της ένδοξες μέρες του πλοίου; Γιατί όπως και να το κάνουμε το συγκεκριμένο μαζί με το sea πλασαρίστηκαν στο επιβατικό κοινό σαν τα πιο χλιδατα της εποχής τους! Όπως επίσης και τι συναισθήματά του δημιουργεί η εικόνα του ημιβυθισμενου σκαριου.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Nα παρουμε μια γευση απο τα σεωτερικα του ανυπερβλητου για την εποχη του βαπορι

med.JPG

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Aris thank you for this impressive picture of her. Even half submerged she still looks handsome with her lines intact and beautiful curves, as only the Karageorgis cruise ferry conversions could achieve in those days.

Here is an A4 sized publicity folder of her in the smart Karageorgis livery. They used this picture for her official postcard and it remains to this day one of my most treasured possessions in my MK collection. She was a truly handsome ferry.

Have also added a photo which I took myself at Kusadasi in 1987 while on a cruise on the World Renaissance. And another two photos which I took in Piraeus a few years later when she was doing a series of cruises for the Greek market (brochure and daily programme of these cruises are posted earlier on in this thread). I managed to get up the gangway and as far as the reception to ask for some postcards, what a shame I did not insist on visiting the ship as in those days it was much easier.

These pictures are dedicated to Ellinis, Leo, Mastrokostas, Appia, TSS Apollon, Queen Ana Maria, Nicholas Peppas, GTogias, Ben Bruce and all my other friends who admire this vessel.

Henry.

scan0617.jpgscan0618.jpg

scan0619.jpg

scan0620.jpg

scan0621.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Great shots Henry! Especially the bow view with the "City of York" crest still in its place. It is interesting that after such a radical conversion the crests were left in place.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Great shots Henry! Especially the bow view with the "City of York" crest still in its place. It is interesting that after such a radical conversion the crests were left in place.


Thanks for that interesting anecdote Aris, I always thought the crest was something to do with the Karageorgis company. I suppose they thought it looked good and it does! It really is a powerful bow and the high hull sides made her look much bigger than her 16,000 gross tons.

----------


## kapas

υπαρχει καποιο νεο πανω σε οτι ακουγεται σχετικα με την διαλυση του?

----------


## Leo

Στις 16 Σεπ πέρασα από την περιοχή, ένα γερανός με ρυυμουλκό ήταν λίγο παραδίπλα αγκυροβολημένα, αλλά το ναυάγιο άθικτο. Το ίδο σχετικό ήταν και σε αλλές δυο τρεις φορές που έτυχε να βρεθώ προς τα εκεί σχεδόν όλο το καλοκαίρι. Μάλιστα δεν το φωτογράφισα γιατί δεν είχε νόημα.

----------


## Joyrider

> Στις 16 Σεπ πέρασα από την περιοχή, ένα γερανός με ρυυμουλκό ήταν λίγο παραδίπλα αγκυροβολημένα, αλλά το ναυάγιο άθικτο. Το ίδο σχετικό ήταν και σε αλλές δυο τρεις φορές που έτυχε να βρεθώ προς τα εκεί σχεδόν όλο το καλοκαίρι. Μάλιστα δεν το φωτογράφισα γιατί δεν είχε νόημα.


 
Σήμερα το πρωί σε βόλτα μου από την περιοχή δεν είδα να γίνεται κάποια εργασία φίλε Leo.Ισως να μην ξεκίνησαν καθόλου.Είναι στην ίδια κατάσταση όπως την πρώτη φορά που το σποτάρισα τον Ιανουάριο του 2008 !

Επιτρέψτε μου να βάλω μια φωτογραφία από το πλάνο του πλοίου που βρήκα στο fakta καθώς αυτή που έχει βάλει ο φίλος Ellinis δεν εμφανίζεται.


mediterraneanskysea.jpg 

Και μερικά βίντεο που βρήκα στο youtube.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GooI9...next=1&index=8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTrvt...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9ERJ...eature=related

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Φίλε Joyrider, τα πλάνα καταστρωμάτων δεν πρέπει να είναι του Mediterranean Sky αλλά του Sea. Το Sky δεν είχε πισίνα πλώρα ούτε ανεμοθώρακα αλλά δύο πισίνες πίσω από την τσιμινιέρα σε δύο διαδοχικά καταστρώματα (βλ. φωτογραφία από διαφημιστικό του Henry Casciaro):

scan0336.jpg

----------


## Joyrider

Φίλε ευχαριστώ για τη διευκρίνηση με μπέρδεψε το tag της φωτογραφίας που γράφει mediterreneanskysea.jpeg  :Sad:

----------


## trelaras

Το θυμάμαι να σαπίζει το 1996-97 στην Πάτρα!σαν μικρο παιδί μου έκανε μεγάλη εντύπωση!θυμάμαι ότι έπρηζα τους δικούς μου(κάθε φορά που κατεβαίναμε κεφαλονιά)κ το χάζευα με τις ώρες!!!κρίμα για το άσχημο τέλος του πλοίου

----------


## hayabusa

χαιρετώ την παρέα

Ξέρει κανείς αν το ναυάγιο βρίσκεται ακόμη στη θέση του; 
Αν ναι, μπορεί να με κατατοίσει κάποιος για το πώς θα πάω εκεί (έχω αυτοκίνητο αν αυτό βοηθάει) ; 


 :Very Happy:

----------


## Ellinis

Όπως βγαίνεις από την πόλη της Ελευσίνας θα πας στη διχάλα αριστερά. Περνάς μπροστά από την Πετρόλα και κάνεις αριστερά στην παλιά εθνική οδό. Μετά από 50-100 μέτρα έχει ένα πάρκινγκ με καλή θέα στο ναυάγιο από ψηλά.

----------


## hayabusa

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άμεση απάντηση φίλε Ellinis. 
Αν μου έδινες και ένα στίγμα στο google earth θα σου ήμουν ευγνώμων  :Very Happy:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eίναι απλό φίλε μου,ακριβώς μετά τα ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας στις στροφές του Ευταξία αν ξέρεις.Στο πάρκινγκ που λέει ο ELLINIS υπάρχει παράγκα που πουλάει φρούτα.

----------


## Rocinante

Υπαρχει και μια αλλη εναλακτικη να φτασεις μεχρι τα διοδια αλλα να μπεις καμια 300 μετρα πιο πριν στον παραδρομο που θα σε βγαλει στην παλαια εθνικη οδο ( εκτος αν κατι αλλαξε και αν ξερει κανεις να μας το πει μην πληρωσουμε και αδικα  :Very Happy:  ). Να και ενας χαρτης απο το Google earth που διχνει το ναυαγιο και την γυρω περιοχη για να προσανατολιστεις. Με κιτρινο τοξο ειναι ο χωρος που αναφερει ο Αρης που μπορεις να παρκαρεις αλλα με πολυ προσοχη γιατι πρεπει να περασεις απεναντι και ειναι επανω σε στροφη χωρις καλη ορατοτητα.
Περιμενουμε τα αποτελεσματα γειτονα  :Wink: 

med sk.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

Να 'σαι καλά Αντώνη,

Πιστεύω δεν θα δυσκολευτώ και θα κοιτάξω να πάω το συντομότερο.

Βλέπω και άλλο ένα δρομάκι (που μάλλον κατεβάζει ακομα χαμηλότερα) αριστερά από το ναυάγιο. Ξέρουμε αν υπάρχει και εκεί πρόσβαση;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Kαι εγώ πηγαίνω όπως λέει ο rocinante,o παράδρομος ισχύει (χωρίς διόδια).Το δρομάκι μάλλον είναι ιδιωτικό.Τελικά μου φαίνεται  όλοι  συναντιόμαστε σε κάτι τέτοια και δεν γνωριζόμαστε φατσικά! Προσοχή  προς τα ναυπηγεία γιά κυάλια και μηχανές,κυκλοφορούν security με jeep και είναι στόκοι,μάλλον πρώην ασφαλίτες.

----------


## Rocinante

> Βλέπω και άλλο ένα δρομάκι (που μάλλον κατεβάζει ακομα χαμηλότερα) αριστερά από το ναυάγιο. Ξέρουμε αν υπάρχει και εκεί πρόσβαση;


Απ οτι θυμαμαι αυτο το δρομακι ειναι χωματινο ομως ακριβως στην εισοδο του απο την ασφαλτο νομιζω υπηρχε ενα μεγαλο χαντακι που περνας μονο με τζιπ. Αν δεν το περασεις δεν μπορεις να αφησεις το αυτοκινητο πανω στον δρομο γιατι δεν εχει χωρο. Με τον θεομουρλο που ειχαμε παει  :Wink:  αφου περασαμε το αφησαμε κατω απο τα πευκα και προχωρησαμε με τα ποδια. Μπορεις να φτασεις αρκετα κοντα.

IMG_0041.JPG

Και οπως λεει πολυ σωστα ο Βικτωρ Χιωτης ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ.

----------


## sylver23

Το δρομάκι είναι ιδιωτικός δρόμος για ένα σπίτι που έχει παρακάτω.
Παρκάρεις απέναντι απο εκεί που ξεκινάει (Κόκκινος κύκλος), πηδάς μία μάντρα (κίτρινος κύκλος )  κατεβαίνεις με τα πόδια απο το δρομάκι  έως τις γραμμές του τρένου (μπλε κύκλος) και μετά έχει μονοπατάκι έως την παραλία.
Αλλη χάρη έχει να βλέπεις το ναυάγιο απο κει , 30 μέτρα απο εσένα..

χωρίς τίτλο2.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

Γεια σας αγαπητοί φίλοι και χρόνια πολλά,

Πέρασα μια βολτα χθες τελικά. Αντί να πάω μέσα από την Ελευσίνα, πήγα από την καινούργια εθνική και στα διόδια αντί να πληρώσω πήρα την έξοδο προς Νέα Πέραμο και έστριψα αμέσως αριστερά οπότε και βγήκα στην παλιά εθνική και μετά από λίγο έφτασα στο σημείο. 

Οι πρώτες φωτογραφίες ειναι αφιερωμένες σε όλους τους προλαλήσαντες  :Very Happy: 

Yλικό υπάρχει αρκετό και σιγά-σιγά θα ανέβει

----------


## Rocinante

> Γεια σας αγαπητοί φίλοι και χρόνια πολλά,
> 
> Πέρασα μια βολτα χθες τελικά. Αντί να πάω μέσα από την Ελευσίνα, πήγα από την καινούργια εθνική και στα διόδια αντί να πληρώσω πήρα την έξοδο προς Νέα Πέραμο και έστριψα αμέσως αριστερά οπότε και βγήκα στην παλιά εθνική και μετά από λίγο έφτασα στο σημείο. 
> 
> Οι πρώτες φωτογραφίες ειναι αφιερωμένες σε όλους τους προλαλήσαντες 
> 
> Yλικό υπάρχει αρκετό και σιγά-σιγά θα ανέβει


 Βλεπω δεν κρατηθηκες  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ.

----------


## hayabusa

*Aυτή για σένα γείτονα. 
Η αλήθεια πάντως είναι ότι ψήνομαι να ξαναπάω, αλλά απογευμα προς βραδάκι για καμιά ατμοσφαιρική φωτογραφία. 

Αμα μου τη βιδωσει καμιά μέρα, θα πάρω και κανα φακό μαζί μου και θα ξανακατέβω. 


*

----------


## Rocinante

> *Aυτή για σένα γείτονα.* 
> *Η αλήθεια πάντως είναι ότι ψήνομαι να ξαναπάω, αλλά απογευμα προς βραδάκι για καμιά ατμοσφαιρική φωτογραφία.* 
> 
> *Αμα μου τη βιδωσει καμιά μέρα, θα πάρω και κανα φακό μαζί μου και θα ξανακατέβω.*


 Για να πω την αληθεια κατι τετοιο περιμενα  :Very Happy:  αλλα καλα εκανες και πηγες νωρις την πρωτη φορα για να μαθεις και τον χωρο

----------


## Ellinis

Μια επίσκεψη στο ναυάγιο είναι πάντα ενδιαφέρουσα, αλλά ας το θυμηθούμε πως ήταν στα καλύτερα του. Από μια διαφήμιση του 1974 όταν ήταν ακόμη φρέσκο απο τη μετασκευή.

Image1.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Στις 16 Σεπ πέρασα από την περιοχή, ένα γερανός με ρυυμουλκό ήταν λίγο παραδίπλα αγκυροβολημένα, αλλά το ναυάγιο άθικτο. Το ίδο σχετικό ήταν και σε αλλές δυο τρεις φορές που έτυχε να βρεθώ προς τα εκεί σχεδόν όλο το καλοκαίρι.


Σήμερα που έτυχε να περνάω από εκεί, είδα οτι η μπάριζα με το γερανό δούλευε στα 50-100 μέτρα μπροστά από την πλώρη του ναυαγιου. Τελικά φαίνεται πως ο λόγος παραμονής τους εκεί δεν συνδέεται με το SKY. Λάσπη σήκωνε ο γερανός από το βυθό σαν να κάνουν κάποια εκβάνθυση.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πραγματικά είναι πάρα πολύ καιρό εκεί δίπλα και δεν φαίνεται να έχουν κάνει κάτι στο ναυάγιο.

----------


## hayabusa

*Το σημείο του ναυαγίου είναι πραγματικά εκπληκτικό και το λάτρεψα από την πρώτη στιγμή.
Έτσι σήμερα ξαναπέρασα μια βόλτα από εκεί, πιο αργά όμως, όταν το φως είχε αρχίσει να πέφτει.

Η παρακάτω φωτογραφία λοιπόν (υπάρχουν και αρκετές άλλες οι οποίες θα ανέβουν με τον καιρό είτε εδώ είτε σε άλλα θέματα), αφιερώνεται εξαιρετικά στους φίλους pantelis2009,Rocinante,Leo, Ellinis, Kάρολος και όλους τους φίλους του κόλπου της Ελευσίνας 


*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Καταπληκτικη φωτογραφια απο τον φιλο  hayabusa!!!_

----------


## pantelis2009

Καταπληκτική φωτο φίλε hayabusa και σ΄ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση. :Wink:  Κοίτα και συ σε λίγο στο Mediterranean Sea.

----------


## πατρινος

Κανάνα νέο από την τύχη του

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Κανάνα νέο από την τύχη του


Φίλε μου, παραμένει εκεί που ήταν...

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Στην τελευταία έκδοση του Google Earth του 2012 αν ζουμάρεις φίλε Βίκτωρ Χιώτη θα δεις ότι υπάρχει μία πλωτή εξέδρα με γερανό ακριβώς δίπλα στο ναυάγιο. Αρχίζει η επί τόπου διάλυσή του ή είναι εκεί για άσχετο λόγο;
Mediterranean Sky.jpg

πηγή Google Earth

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στην τελευταία έκδοση του Google Earth του 2012 αν ζουμάρεις φίλε Βίκτωρ Χιώτη θα δεις ότι υπάρχει μία πλωτή εξέδρα με γερανό ακριβώς δίπλα στο ναυάγιο. Αρχίζει η επί τόπου διάλυσή του ή είναι εκεί για άσχετο λόγο;
> Mediterranean Sky.jpg
> 
> πηγή Google Earth


 To έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει πιό πίσω αλλά το σκαφάκι δίπλα δεν το έχω δει ποτέ εκεί. Έτσι κ αλλιώς σε καμιά δεκαριά μέρες θα περάσω από το σημείο κ θα σας μεταφέρω τυχόν εξελίξεις.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πέρασα την περασμένη Κυριακή κ δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι στο ναυάγιο. Η μαούνα με την μπίγα όμως που ήταν δίπλα εδώ κ κάτι χρόνια, έχει φύγει πλέον. Τι ακριβώς έκανε,ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα. Ένα διάστημα η χούφτα έβγαζε λάσπη από τον βυθό κ από μιά χοντρή μάνικα έβγαινε νερό.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

H δραγα δεν ειχε καμια σχεση με το ναυαγιο.Απο οτι εμαθα ηταν ιδιωτικη πρωτοβουλια για να βρουν κατι που εψαχναν στο βυθο.Προφανως δεν βρεθηκε και εφυγαν

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ τι μπορεί να έψαχναν. Το μόνο που πάει στο μυαλό μου είναι ότι εκεί πιό πέρα βγαίνει γλυκό νερό γι'αυτό το μέρος λέγεται Βλυχάδα. Μπορεί να έψαχναν καμιά τσαμαδούρα,κανένα σωλήνα...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aπο οτι μου ειπε στελεχος ΛΣ ειχαν αδεια για κατι θησαυρους και τετοια

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΜEDITERRANEAN SKY στον πειραια τον ιουνιο του 1996 ετοιμαζεται για την τελευταια του δρομολογιακη σεζον

YIOP (14).jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Κατι τρελλα πραγματα σε μια τρελλη εφημεριδα...  Απο την Ελληνικη εφημεριδα το *Εθνος* του Παρισιου της Γαλλιας (_μαλιστα, υπηρχε τετοια εφημεριδα_) μια καταχωρηση/αγγελια απο τον Οκτωβριο του 1976. Τα δυο πλοια του Καραγεωργη  *Mediterranean Sky*  και *Mediterranean Sea* στα κλασσικα τους ταξιδια... Τραβουσαν ακομη και τους Ελληνες μεταναστες στην Λιλλ και την Αλσατια...


photo.JPG

----------


## Maiandros

Φωτογραφίες του υπέροχου MEDITERRANEAN SKY από διαφημιστικό της εταιρείας του.

karageorgis.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μοναδικο για την εποχη του ,υπερπολυτελες και ακριβο απο οτι θυμαμαι τα επιπλα ηταν βαραγκης

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Μοναδικο για την εποχη του ,υπερπολυτελες και ακριβο απο οτι θυμαμαι τα επιπλα ηταν βαραγκης


'Οντως ήταν Βαράγκης και θυμάμαι ότι η εταιρία Καραγεώργη το διαφήμιζε ότι τα έπιπλα στα Sea και Sky ήταν Βαράγκης.

----------


## despo

scan despo MED SEA-SKY.jpgΤα 2 'αδελφά' στο αρχικό τους στάδιο μετασκευής τους, σε απόκομμα εφημερίδας. Αφιερωμένο ιδιαίτερα στον φίλο TSS Apollon, για την άριστη συνεργασία που έχουμε όλο αυτό το χρονικό διάστημα.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Να εισαι καλα φιλε despo!!!   Εικοσι τρια   χρονια αψογης συνεργασιας!!! _

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eυχαριστω απο καρδιας αμφοτερους για ολα τα ωραια που μας εχετε δειξει

scans2013 (123).jpg

....και συμπληρωνω με αυτην την καρτ ποσταλ, απο πολυπτυχο, της εταιρειας

----------


## Apostolos

Την ενδιάμεση απόσταση απ τα κρεβάτια θα την ζήλευαν πολλά νεότερα φανταχτερά βαπόρια!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Καταχωρηση για τα πλοια *Mediterranean Sky* και *Mediterranean Sea* απο την _Αργω_ του Μαρτιου 1976.

19760300 KArageorgis Argo.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως λέει και ο πρόλογος του βίντεο........."Ψάχνοντας νέα spots για να εξελίξει το ταλέντο του, ο ανερχόμενος πρωταθλητής του water ski, Νικόλας Πλυτάς, επιδόθηκε σε εντυπωσιακά κόλπα με τη σανίδα του πάνω από το ξακουστό ναυάγιο της Ελευσίνας!
Κάνοντας water ski πάνω και δίπλα απο το ναυάγιο του Mediterranean Sky στην Ελευσίνα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μια ωραια φωτο ως CITY OF YORK απο το SHIPS NOSTALGIA

City_of_York_Pax_.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

ουάου, τόσο πολύ μετασκευάστηκε το παπόρο???? αυτό θα πεί μετασκευή πετυχημένη πάντως

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μια ωραια φωτο ως CITY OF YORK απο το SHIPS NOSTALGIA
> 
> City_of_York_Pax_.jpg


 Aυτή η τετράδα της Ellerman ήταν ίσως τα ωραιότερα φορτηγοποστάλια της γενιάς τους. Εξωτερικά η φουτουριστική μετασκευή που τους έγινε δεν μου άρεσε. Βασικά δεν έδενε το παλιομοδίτικο σκάφος με την μοντέρνα υπερδομή. Εγώ θα προτιμούσα κάτι πιό συντηρητικό.

----------


## πατρινος

¨Ενα ρεπορτάζ για το πλοίο      http://www.iefimerida.gr/news/248445...=socialnetwork

----------


## Ellinis

Mια πόζα του "ΣΚΑΪ" στην Ανκώνα νομίζων, από τη σελίδα του Ian Schiffman στο e-bay

sky.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Eντυπωσιακη μετασκευη! Πανεμορφο  σλαιντ!_

----------


## hayabusa

Εναέρια πλάνα από το ναυάγιο του πλοίου στην Ελευσίνα τραβηγμένα ένα ηλιόλουστο άπόγευμα του περασμένου καλοκαιριού  :Smile:

----------


## renetoes

> _Eντυπωσιακη μετασκευη! Πανεμορφο  σλαιντ!_


Θυμάμαι μια απρόοπτη εμφάνισή του στη Ρόδο, Ιούνιο του 1978, ολική ναύλωση από τον ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑΚΟ για ένα αγώνα μπαράζ με την ΑΕΚ...

----------


## HenryB

Mediterranean Sky. Δημιουργήθηκε από τον εαυτό μου μέσα σε Microsoft Paint.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Great drawing Henry of one of my favourite Greek ships of all time ! Thanks so much for sharing.

----------


## HenryB

Thank you Henry, she is one of my favourite ships too. Here is an updated version of the plan.  :Smile:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε φωτογραφία του φίλου μας _Peter J. Fitzpatrick_, στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας λίγο πριν το τέλος, _Αύγουστος 2002_.

----------


## lissos

Ένα χρόνο μετά, ήρθε η ώρα να ζωντανέψει λίγο το topic.


Είχα καιρό να ποστάρω φωτογραφία, οπότε επανορθώνω τώρα σκάω μία «βόμβα» από το αρχείο μου.


Ήταν Μάρτιος του 1994. 
Το πλοίο το είχε ναυλώσει η αμερικάνικη κυβέρνηση για να μεταφέρει τους Αμερικανούς στρατιώτες, στο πλαίσιο της απόσυρσης των στρατευμάτων από τη Σομαλία.

  Η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη από το λιμάνι του Μογκαντίσου, στη Σομαλία.


docummesky.jpg
Καλό υπόλοιπο καλοκαιριού φίλοι μου.

----------


## japetus

Και η φετινή σκύλευση.....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ήθελα να ξέρω τι παριστάνουν αυτοί οι μακάκες!

----------


## Ellinis

> Ήταν Μάρτιος του 1994. 
> Το πλοίο το είχε ναυλώσει η αμερικάνικη κυβέρνηση για να μεταφέρει τους Αμερικανούς στρατιώτες, στο πλαίσιο της απόσυρσης των στρατευμάτων από τη Σομαλία.
> 
>   Η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη από το λιμάνι του Μογκαντίσου, στη Σομαλία.
> 
> 
> docummesky.jpg
> Καλό υπόλοιπο καλοκαιριού φίλοι μου.


Ευχαριστούμε για το ντοκουμέντο! Το πλοίο προς τα τελειώματα της δράσης του έκανε κάποιες "αρπαχτές" όπως αυτή και μια ναύλωση στην Αϊτή για τα θύματα μιας θεομηνίας.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ευχαριστούμε για το ντοκουμέντο! Το πλοίο προς τα τελειώματα της δράσης του έκανε κάποιες "αρπαχτές" όπως αυτή και μια ναύλωση στην Αϊτή για τα θύματα μιας θεομηνίας.


Ειχε παει κάποα άσκηση του ΝΑΤΟ στην  Νορβηγία κ μετέφερε Κουβανούς στην Αγκόλα.

----------


## Blitz-X

> Ήθελα να ξέρω τι παριστάνουν αυτοί οι μακάκες!


Περιοδεύον τσίρκο ανεγκέφαλων γκραφιτάδων. Δε μας φτάνουν οι εγχώριοι κΑλοπαιδαράδες, έχουμε και εισαγόμενους τώρα. Φανταστείτε το θράσος τους φτάνει στο σημείο να σταματούν τρένα με κόσμο μέσα, για να τα βάψουν  :Blue: 

*ΜΦΧ*

----------


## japetus

Παρατηρώντας το βιντεάκι παραπάνω, στο 0.54 έχει πλάνο από τη γέφυρα που υπάρχει πλαστικοποιημένο το σχέδιο που πόσταρε παραπάνω στο νήμα ο Henry Brayshaw από το 2017, και δεν δείχνει να τοποθετήθηκε τώρα από τους χιμπατζήδες. Φαίνεται λοιπόν, ότι υπάρχει επισκεψιμότητα στο κουφάρι...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Φαίνεται λοιπόν, ότι υπάρχει επισκεψιμότητα στο κουφάρι...


Σαφέστατα υπάρχει "επισκεψιμότητα". Το πλοίο βρίσκεται πολύ κοντά στην στεριά, προσωπικά σε πάρα πολλές βόλτες μου στα πέριξ έχω δει ψαράδες πάνω στο κουφάρι. Παρέες, τρία τέσσερα άτομα κάθε φορά, που αμολάνε σε όλο το μήκος του πεταχτάρια και καλάμια χωρίς να τους ενοχλεί κανείς.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Σαφέστατα υπάρχει "επισκεψιμότητα". Το πλοίο βρίσκεται πολύ κοντά στην στεριά, προσωπικά σε πάρα πολλές βόλτες μου στα πέριξ έχω δει ψαράδες πάνω στο κουφάρι. Παρέες, τρία τέσσερα άτομα κάθε φορά, που αμολάνε σε όλο το μήκος του πεταχτάρια και καλάμια χωρίς να τους ενοχλεί κανείς.


Και για του λόγου το αληθές, δύο φωτογραφίες μου από το καλοκαίρι του 2009. Παρατηρήστε και τα ...πλωτά μέσα που χρησιμοποιήθηκαν για την ...μετάβαση !!!

MED_1.jpg__MED_2.jpg
_Ιούνιος 2009_

----------


## threshtox

> Και για του λόγου το αληθές, δύο φωτογραφίες μου από το καλοκαίρι του 2009. Παρατηρήστε και τα ...πλωτά μέσα που χρησιμοποιήθηκαν για την ...μετάβαση !!!
> 
> MED_1.jpg__MED_2.jpg
> _Ιούνιος 2009_


Εδώ μιλάμε για οργανωμένο σχέδιο κατάληψης. Κανονικό ρεσάλτο..

Χααχαα. Τρομερές λεπτομέρειες. Υπέροχες φωτογραφίες.

----------


## fisikostas

Φωτογραφίες απο την επίσκεψη στο πλοίο το καλοκαίρι του 2018...DSCN4374.jpgDSCN4370.jpg

----------


## manch84

Άραγε με την ανελκυση όλων των βουλιαγμένων στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας, θα ανελκυσουν και αυτό;

----------


## fisikostas

> Άραγε με την ανελκυση όλων των βουλιαγμένων στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας, θα ανελκυσουν και αυτό;


Νομίζω πως είναι κι αυτό στο πλάνο και μάλιστα το θεωρούν κι απο τα εύκολα στο να το ανελκύσουν...
Ή να το κόψουν επι τόπου ....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Νομίζω πως είναι κι αυτό στο πλάνο και μάλιστα το θεωρούν κι απο τα εύκολα στο να το ανελκύσουν...
> Ή να το κόψουν επι τόπου ....


Μάλλον θα το  κόψουν επι τόπου στην κατάσταση που είναι.

----------


## npapad

Φωτογραφία από το 1984-85 του Peter Fitzpatrick.
gr37 (1984-85).jpg

----------


## fisikostas

> Φωτογραφία από το 1984-85 του Peter Fitzpatrick.
> gr37 (1984-85).jpg


Εκπληκτική....

----------


## gioros

Πλοίο άλλης εποχής .Περήφανο κάποτε που η εταιρία του δεν πρόλαβε ίσος τις εξέλιξης .

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Φωτογραφία από το 1984-85 του Peter Fitzpatrick.
> gr37 (1984-85).jpg


 Και αριστερά το Albatross κατά την μετασκευή του από τον Αγγελόπουλο.

----------


## fisikostas

> Πλοίο άλλης εποχής .Περήφανο κάποτε που η εταιρία του δεν πρόλαβε ίσος τις εξέλιξης .


Σίγουρα δεν πρόλαβε τις εξελίξεις και την ανανέωση στόλου που έπρεπε να γίνει εκει γύρω στο 1990...

----------


## fisikostas

> Φωτογραφία από το 1984-85 του Peter Fitzpatrick.
> gr37 (1984-85).jpg


Στο Πέραμα είναι το πλοίο;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σίγουρα δεν πρόλαβε τις εξελίξεις και την ανανέωση στόλου που έπρεπε να γίνει εκει γύρω στο 1990...


Τον έφαγαν οι τράπεζες με τα 155άρια tankers που έφτιαξε στη Σουηδία.
Η φωτό είναι στο Πέραμα.

----------


## πατρινος

20210505_125531.jpg20210505_125129.jpg*
Περνωντας ειπα να το φωτογραφισω.*

----------

